# Mounting a TivoSeries3 on the wall with Flat panel TV?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Have 2 Tivo Series3's and thinking of adding a 3rd one for my bedroom. 

I have space (coax / ac ) on the wall to mount a flat panel. However, the area to mount the flat panel is right above my dresser.

Was wondering if anyone sells a mount that would hold both my flat panel TV and a Tivo box somehow? I'm not seeing anything like this at the local stores. 

I don't want to cut drywall. Perhaps I could place the Tivo behind the dresser but how would I get the remote to work?

Perhaps there is another way to do this than what I am thinking of. 

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

for the remote issue you probably could just use an IR repeater to your S3 out of sight.
as for the tivo mount, many commercial solutions exist like a standalone 
http://www.standsandmounts.com/chiefcomponentwallshelfblackorsilverpac-101.aspx
or tv/a/v equipment 
http://www.standsandmounts.com/AVFEco-MountTiltandTurnTVMount25-40ScreenswithComponentShelve.aspx
i like the standalone personally, if not concealing the equipment.

plus there is always a solution like hacking the Lack shelf at Ikea with a short extension to all some more depth and cable access.

you could also probably make a decent vertical TiVo mount out of some materials at Home Depot/Lowes if you want to mount it on the wall.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

If you can hide the TiVo somewhere, I think it makes for a cleaner look. I have a TV mounted over the dresser in my bedroom, and all my equipment is actually underneath the dresser (it has legs). If this is not possible in your situation, perhaps there is a closet nearby? Like global_dev already mentioned, getting the remote signal to the hidden equipment is easy.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Guess I could place the Tivo at the bottom of the floor where it would be hidden behind the dresser but then you would see the cables going down. 

What would you recommend to get the remote signal so I can use my Tivo remote?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd just try facing it forward. IR signals generally bounce all over the place so it just might work OK without an IR extender.

Home centers and/or Best Buy sell cable channels that you can extend down the wall to conceal your cables nicely.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you given thought to just installing a couple of shelf brackets next to the flat panel? You can install a shelf to support the Tivo for far less than you'd pay for a fancy mounting bracket. You can get them at any Home Depot or Lowes and probably even stores like Target and WalMart.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I was hoping to find a bracket for a flat panel that would hold a Tivo behind the TV somehow.

It seems odd to me for a flat panel TV bracket to hold a Tivo underneath as it would stick out from the wall.

Does a bracket like this exist?


----------



## Berryman1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have seen the bracket you are loking for at chili's. It holds their tv and the direct tv box behind the tv. I have no idea where they got them or how to find out. But it does exist.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Exactly. I've seem them in restaraunts also.

It must not be a bracket sold for residential applications but that's what I'm trying to find.

Why would I want to mount a flat panel on the wall and then have the Tivo sticking out over a foot from the wall?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe so you could see the front panel and be able to control it with your remote without having to resort to IR repeaters. Also because any sort of bracket that would mount the Tivo behind the flat screen would result in the display sticking out into further from the wall. I would find that far less appealing than having the Tivo sitting on a shelf. 

Since you've indicated that you plan on placing the flat panel above your dresser the shelf holding the Tivo wouldn't necessarily be in the way of anything. Personally, I wouldn't have an issue with it but apparently you do. Just trying to offer a practical solution to your problem. Have you given any thought to just sitting the Tivo on top of your dresser?


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

My wife is not crazy about the idea of the Tivo sitting on dresser because she wants to put her own things there. Other issue we have is that the cable and ac outlets are a few feet above the dresser. The cables would then run down from the TV which would not look at that great.

I've seen what I want in a restaraunt locations although I can't remember which one or else I would go there and try to find out where they got it. If the bracket can hold the Tivo, then I can store all of the cables neatly behind the TV.

I realize I am being a bit picky here but I am trying to get a TV and keep my wife happy at the same time.

Had no idea the type of bracket I am looking for would be this difficult to find.


----------



## emp (Feb 11, 2005)

This is made for computers, but if it adjusts, you might be able to get it to work for the tivo.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...&cs=04&c=us&l=en&dgc=SS&cid=52102&lid=1342490










If you need a wall mount bracket I would suggest looking at monoprice.com. They're also great for cables.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you for this idea. I forgot about Erogtron. Need to check out their site to see if they have anything.

This combined with a wall mount in one unit is what I'm looking for. Wonder if I could mount this and then mount a wall bracket over it somehow?


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

A little google-fu came up with this:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...zPC6bw2wSR-fX7CA&sa=title&ved=0CBMQ8wIwAzgA#p

This was the most descriptive product page:
http://www.studiogears.com/sony_chsmac25_cpu_dvd_vcr_universal_adapter_35009_prd1.htm

I'm not sure which wallmounts that would work with. You can probably do additional searches using those listings as a guide.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

So it does appear that what I want does exist. However, they don't appear to be combined into a single wall mount bracket that would hold both the flat panel TV and the Tivo.

I am going to keep looking now but if anyone comes across this combined bracket, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------

